# How to go about solving T9 the cube



## MorrisKid101 (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys. This is going to be my strategy for solving a 3x3. It's not the best, but I average around 40 secs which is what some people are struggling to get to. Remember this is only my strategy and tips, so please don't leave nasty comments.

I made this for people who have just got into speedcubing, can solve the cube (I recommend crazybadcuber's. Link below.), use OLL and PLL, and know F2L OK. If you want to learn roux, 5BLD has a great 'rouxtorial' on YouTube. I'll leave a link.

If you don't know what F2L is, it is basically inserting a corner and edge piece at the same time (instead of individually). You should know basic insertions (that's what she said lol) and how to pair up basically (same colour on top, different colours on top, cross colour (I'm gonna refer to that as CC from now on) on top etc). Crazybadcuber has a great intuitive (no algorithms) F2L tutorial. I'll also leave a link for that.

Cross you should already know. There isn't anything else really to talk about regarding that. But here are a few tips:
~Solve cross on the BOTTOM. I can't stress that enough.
~ You should get it out of the way in approx. 5 secs for a decent time.
~ Practice solving cross blindfolded.
~Use the WHOLE of the inspection time. There is fifteen seconds available so you can use 15 seconds, not just use 8 and be stuck looking for edge pieces.

F2L. The big bad wolf. F2L is mainly intuitive, but here are a few algo's:
~ When CC is on top: line up front facing edge colour with centre and have this as you're F face and CC on top corner either in BUL or BUR. Remember the edge? Look at the colour on the top of the edge. Now find the centre piece matching that colour (L face or R face). Now turn the F face AWAY from the side the matching centre is (so if matching centre is on the L face, do an F move. If it is on the right, do F'). Then turn the U layer so the corner with CC on top is OVER the edge piece. Now simply do the opposite move ( F or F') to bring pair onto U layer and insert. Phew.
~When corner and edge are together but the edge is flipped, put it so CC is facing either left or right. Now do the appropriate algo:
CC on right: R' U2 R2 U R' (made and inserted) R' U2 R2 U' R' (made but not inserted)
CC on left: L U2 L2 U' L (made and inserted) L U2 L2 U L (made but not inserted)
~ The rest you should know. Remember to practice, practice, practice!

OLL cases I know:
All cases when cross is already solved (See OLL cheat sheet. Link below)
L algo: F U R U' R' F'
Line algo: F R U R' U' F'
Dot algo: Do both above algorithms
(Extra) Dot cases
~That's all I know, which is enough as if I get line or L, I can do the algo to get a cross (which I know all cases). And if I get the dot, I don't have to waste time doing the line algo and the L algo and finally the cross case, which believe me, is a pain.

PLL. Recognition on these for me is a bugger, so I defo need practice. This is what I know:
T Perm
Ua Perm
Ub Perm
E Perm
Jb Perm
You may be thinking why do I know Jb and not Ja. That's because it's a work in progress. If you know Crazybadcuber's method, you'll know how much of a bugger it is to not get a set of headlights. 3 Algo's would be the amount you would need to solve that (Get headers, get em on all sides, solve it). And if you get a dot on OLL but don't know dot cases, then that's 6LLL. That's 6 algo's. I recommend the following. Learn ALL cases for PLL where there are no headlights. This saves a massive deal of time. Trust me. Use PLL Cheat sheet. Link below*

*If I had a penny for every time I said that.....

Thanks guys. How this helps. If you have any tips, questions, or even better algorithms, please leave a response or PM me.

Links (finally):
Crazybadcuber Tutorial for 3x3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?=1&v=KIDM2ReXM1A
5BLD's Rouxtorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?=1&v=O8umWxUN8jc
Crazybadcuber's F2L Tut.:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PkaWYMoVoM
OLL cheat sheet:http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://mordred.awardspace.us/OLLCheatSheet.pdf&sa=U&ei=TpejUYOJK8Kc0wXA14HICQ&ved=0CCUQFjAB&sig2=WVqRECZTbgJdEXi5gEsQdw&usg=AFQjCNEgjben_sb3en7X2ZCYP17u4rkRMw
PLL Cheat sheet:http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://mordred.awardspace.us/PLLCheatSheet.pdf&sa=U&ei=vpejUbekOIuR0QXvuID4DQ&ved=0CBsQFjAA&sig2=LrqzEhOX2I6PSF2g9AC4mA&usg=AFQjCNHEmv0T62x6ccrMbNR4J8MQ_0bjQQ
Our if you hate my guys and my tutorial, here's a Fridrich how to get faster sheet:http://www.scribd.com/doc/131982588/How-to-Get-Faster-Using-the-Fridrich-CFOP-Method

Can someone change the title?!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 27, 2013)

TL;DR

Just kidding

Pretty good stuff, what's T9?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2013)

that was badly written

I didnt understand most of what you were trying to say

whats T9

a video would help


----------



## stoic (May 27, 2013)

I don't get it. 
This reads like a random 3x3 solution web page. Or maybe a blog. 
There are already loads of better resources than this here. 
Not hating, just saying.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 28, 2013)

Don't worry no offense taken. This is my first (and only) guide, so I didn't know how to go about it.
And T9 is a spelling mistake. I can't change the title, so if you read the last sentence in my original post, it is asking an administrator to please change it.
And yeah, I suppose it is a bit confusing lol


----------

